# 80's Tunes...



## bayoubill

anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## J.E.D




----------



## J.E.D




----------



## westwall

Best song on the album IMO.  One of the saddest and most soulful songs I've ever heard.


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=YqKugPDXliM&feature=fvwrel]U2-Joshua Tree-One Tree Hill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## J.E.D




----------



## J.E.D




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## ABikerSailor

Toy Matinee............Last Plane Out.


"Greetings from Sodom, how we wish you were here.
The weather's getting warmer now, that the trees are all clear.
No time for a consicence, and we recognize no crime
Yeah we've got dogs and Valvoline, it's a pretty damn good time".


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## kiwiman127

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=vGbK_H1O8PI]Prince - 1999 [HQ] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## kiwiman127




----------



## bayoubill

my fav Prince tune...


makes me wanna fuck practically anything in sight...


----------



## kiwiman127




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## Alan Stallion

Just The Two of Us - Grover Washington Jr. featuring Bill Withers


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill

I absolutely love this guy... and mourned his untimely passing...


saw him in concert twice... both times amazing... both times afterward had my girlfriend jump my bones and fuck my brains out...


----------



## Alan Stallion

a little early 80s funkiness...


Double Dutch Bus - Frankie Smith


----------



## Alan Stallion

Misled - Kool & the Gang

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo&ob=av2e]Kool & The Gang - Misled - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Rain Forest - Paul Hardcastle


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Bird - Morris Day & The Time


This dance ain't for everybody, just the sexy people!


----------



## Alan Stallion

A Message To You Rudy - The Specials


----------



## Alan Stallion

Fade Away - the BoDeans


----------



## Alan Stallion

Perfect Kiss - New Order
the loooooooong version...


Cowbell, check. Frog sounds, check. Car crash sounds, check. One of the best bands of the 80s, awesomeness.


----------



## bayoubill

Alan Stallion said:


> Perfect Kiss - New Order
> the loooooooong version...
> 
> New order Perfect kiss (10 minutes version).avi - YouTube
> 
> Cowbell, check. Frog sounds, check. Car crash sounds, check. One of the best bands of the 80s, awesomeness.



I'm hot for the gal in this video...


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## bayoubill




----------



## Alan Stallion

A bit of a 80s/90s tweener song, but I'll post it for the 80s thread


New Order + The Smiths + Pet Shop Boys = epic awesomeness

Getting Away With it - Electronic


----------



## Alan Stallion

Pre-New Order

Atmosphere - Joy Division

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GQSpJfpVHmg&ob=av2e]Joy Division - Atmosphere (Video) - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

do you like 80's Canadian reggae, Alan...?


----------



## bayoubill

AFOS...?

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0_Pq0xYr3L4&feature=related]A Flock Of Seagulls - I Ran (So Far Away) [1982] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

The Cars...?


----------



## Alan Stallion

bayoubill said:


> do you like 80's Canadian reggae, Alan...?



Not sure what Canadian reggae means, but I like that Payolas tune, as well as A Flock of Seagulls and The Cars.

And now for something awesome from Stevie Wonder....

Master Blaster


couldn't get enough of this in 1980.


----------



## bayoubill

Alan Stallion said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> do you like 80's Canadian reggae, Alan...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure what Canadian reggae means, but I like that Payolas tune, as well as A Flock of Seagulls and The Cars.
> 
> And now for something awesome from Stevie Wonder....
> 
> Master Blaster
> 
> 
> couldn't get enough of this in 1980.
Click to expand...


yeah... that's good...


----------



## bayoubill

lol... I'd be willing to bet my left nut you're a Plimsouls fan, Alan...


----------



## bayoubill

an' prolly a Jerry Harrison fan... and rightfully so...


----------



## Alan Stallion

bayoubill said:


> lol... I'd be willing to bet my left nut you're a Plimsouls fan, Alan...




Haven't heard that song in ages. Good pick.



bayoubill said:


> an' prolly a Jerry Harrison fan... and rightfully so...



I have a cassette tape of that around my house somewhere.


----------



## bayoubill

anybody who thinks 80's music sucked had their head up their ass, and/or wasn't paying attention...

or mebbe wasn't born yet...


----------



## bayoubill

Alan Stallion said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> lol... I'd be willing to bet my left nut you're a Plimsouls fan, Alan...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Haven't heard that song in ages. Good pick.
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> an' prolly a Jerry Harrison fan... and rightfully so...
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> I have a cassette tape of that around my house somewhere.
Click to expand...


I was given that very same tape 25+ years ago from a dear friend of mine...

with whom I haven't had contact with in, like, forever... your posts happen to remind me of him, which leads me to ask, "Hey, Mark... is that you...?"


----------



## Alan Stallion

bayoubill said:


> I was given that very same tape 25+ years ago from a dear friend of mine...
> 
> with whom I haven't had contact with in, like, forever... your posts happen to remind me of him, which leads me to ask, "Hey, Mark... is that you...?"



Heh. No, I'm not Mark.


----------



## earlycuyler

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jJo0MT3wDBs]Harvey Danger - Flagpole Sitta [1997] - I&#39;m Not Sick But I&#39;m Not Well! - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## bayoubill

Alan Stallion said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> I was given that very same tape 25+ years ago from a dear friend of mine...
> 
> with whom I haven't had contact with in, like, forever... your posts happen to remind me of him, which leads me to ask, "Hey, Mark... is that you...?"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Heh. No, I'm not Mark.
Click to expand...


lol... funny that even your avie looks like him...


----------



## ricardonest

This is choice. Love the Talking Heads.


----------



## ricardonest

I'm a big fan of New Order.


----------



## ricardonest

Ha... another good one.


----------



## Valox




----------



## Alan Stallion

Don't Let Go - Wang Chung


----------



## Alan Stallion

Underneath The Radar - Underworld


----------



## Alan Stallion

Christian Boy - Robert Seidler


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Magician (Pecky Plus mix) - Secession


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Plus One - Haircut 100

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_msHpEa3_Y&ob=av2e]Haircut 100 - Love Plus One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Nowhere Girl - B-Movie


----------



## Alan Stallion

Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

Road to Hell - Chris Rea


----------



## Alan Stallion

Lovers In A Dangerous Time - Bruce Cockburn


----------



## Alan Stallion

Bad (live) - U2


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

The Oldest Story In The World - The Plimsouls


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

Under The Milky Way - The Church


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena


and the German version...

Lass Mich Dein Pirat Sein


----------



## Truthseeker420




----------



## Alan Stallion

Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UH1CMCtV4to&ob=av2e]Bryan Ferry - Slave To Love - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Slave To The Rhythm - Grace Jones


----------



## Alan Stallion

Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=D7E0uA0WrDk]Fleetwood Mac - Gypsy [Official Video - Mirage CD Mix] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Tainted Love/Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell


----------



## manifold

bayoubill said:


> TALKING_HEADS burning down the house.mpg - YouTube
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...



There was a ton of good music from the 80's.

Why you'd pick a steaming pile of shit to represent that is beyond unfathomable.


----------



## manifold

Wow, there's so much suck in this thread I feel obligated to help resurrect it with some actual good 80's music.

[youtube]lbT2lHtYtEQ[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

[youtube]EKpn0esJ73w[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

[youtube]07Y0cy-nvAg[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

[youtube]7xxgRUyzgs0[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

[youtube]0jPLXF-lWOQ[/youtube]


----------



## manifold

[youtube]vJChh7ghGnE[/youtube]


----------



## bayoubill

manifold said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALKING_HEADS burning down the house.mpg - YouTube
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a ton of good music from the 80's.
> 
> Why you'd pick a steaming pile of shit to represent that is beyond unfathomable.
Click to expand...


it was simply an opening post with an 80's tune I liked... meant to invite other folks to post 80's tunes they liked...


btw, I don't think I've had any prior experience with you, mannie... are you, by nature, an asshole...?


----------



## manifold

bayoubill said:


> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> TALKING_HEADS burning down the house.mpg - YouTube
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There was a ton of good music from the 80's.
> 
> Why you'd pick a steaming pile of shit to represent that is beyond unfathomable.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> it was simply an opening post with an 80's tune I liked... meant to invite other folks to post 80's tunes they liked...
> 
> 
> btw, I don't think I've had any prior experience with you, mannie... are you, by nature, an asshole...?
Click to expand...


And then some.


----------



## bayoubill

manifold said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> manifold said:
> 
> 
> 
> There was a ton of good music from the 80's.
> 
> Why you'd pick a steaming pile of shit to represent that is beyond unfathomable.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it was simply an opening post with an 80's tune I liked... meant to invite other folks to post 80's tunes they liked...
> 
> 
> btw, I don't think I've had any prior experience with you, mannie... are you, by nature, an asshole...?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> And then some.
Click to expand...


lol... me too...


----------



## bayoubill

have I put this one up yet...?



I saw Tina perform this tune in concert back in late '85... 


whoa...! Tina was so effin' awesome...! In my wildest dreams, I wanted to have her take me and f*** my brains out... 

but, truth be told, I also coulda gone gay on the spot for the sax player...


----------



## Alan Stallion

Another Brick In The Wall - Pink Floyd


Dedicated to our government schools.


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Voice - Moody Blues


----------



## Alan Stallion

How Soon Is Now - The Smiths


----------



## bayoubill




----------



## Alan Stallion

bayoubill said:


> Faith No More - We Care A Lot - YouTube



Rats, was gonna post that next.

And now for something completely different...

Changing Minds - 16 Bits


----------



## Alan Stallion

88 Lines About 44 Women - The Nails


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=dRnNpLOhn1Q&ob=av3e]Cock Robin - When Your Heart Is Weak - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC


----------



## Synthaholic

One of my faves:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Another gem:


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Will Follow - U2


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

The prettiest 80s song that nobody has heard:


----------



## Alan Stallion

Cloudbusting - Kate Bush


----------



## tinydancer

bayoubill said:


> my fav Prince tune...
> 
> Prince - Gett Off. - YouTube
> 
> makes me wanna fuck practically anything in sight...



I'm thinking little red corvette. 

What was that with Prince? It's sort of wild. But he did that to you. There was these huge screens at Larry's Hideaway (major bar up here where my more punk kinda played compared to the Elmo) 

First time I saw the dude you just knew he had it. The "it".


----------



## Synthaholic

Alan Stallion said:


> Cloudbusting - Kate Bush
> 
> Kate Bush Cloudbusting - YouTube


That one is awesome.  I've always wanted some interviewer to ask Donald Sutherland about his experience making this video with the great Kate.


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> The prettiest 80s song that nobody has heard:
> 
> 
> Gino Vannelli - It Hurts to be Love - YouTube



I think we've conversed over Gino before. 

I loved him to death. And he has to also be one of the nicest men ever I crossed paths with in my music days. Only briefly. But what a truly nice individual.  When we were joking back and forth and I'd told him I was working with a band called FIST and trying to break them out of Quebec ......

He had to give me the best line ever. Ou est la salle de bain? Most important thing if you are going cross country across Quebec to the Maritimes.

A gentleman. 

Also though this amazing talent. Although his serious impact in Europe, I still to this day don't understand why he wasn't bigger here.

I never got it. I still don't get it. He had the pipes what vocals. He could do any range. He was drop dead gorgeous.  And he genuinely was a nice human being.

And the tunes rocked. 

I guess I'll never get it. I think Gino is one of the most underated talents of our time. And I still can't figure out why.


----------



## Alan Stallion

This Corrosion - Sisters of Mercy

the loooooonnnng version...


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> Alan Stallion said:
> 
> 
> 
> Cloudbusting - Kate Bush
> 
> Kate Bush Cloudbusting - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> That one is awesome.  I've always wanted some interviewer to ask Donald Sutherland about his experience making this video with the great Kate.
Click to expand...


Running up that hill. 

There is Katie and then the Coors. Forgiven not Forgotten. 

Am I still in 80's? Bill I am so sorry. I always screw up your trivia threads.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Synthaholic said:


> That one is awesome.  I've always wanted some interviewer to ask Donald Sutherland about his experience making this video with the great Kate.



Haven't come across a Sutherland interview, but here's the great Kate's perspective...


----------



## Alan Stallion

tinydancer said:


> the Coors. Forgiven not Forgotten.
> 
> Am I still in 80's? Bill I am so sorry. I always screw up your trivia threads.



Mid 90s for that tract & album.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Late '89/early '90 tweener...

This Woman's Work - Kate Bush

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=7TupvVpxY_U&ob=av2e]Kate Bush - This Woman's Work - YouTube[/ame]

Always brings a tear to my eye.


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> The prettiest 80s song that nobody has heard:
> 
> 
> Gino Vannelli - It Hurts to be Love - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I think we've conversed over Gino before.
> 
> I loved him to death. And he has to also be one of the nicest men ever I crossed paths with in my music days. Only briefly. But what a truly nice individual.  When we were joking back and forth and I'd told him I was working with a band called FIST and trying to break them out of Quebec ......
> 
> He had to give me the best line ever. Ou est la salle de bain? Most important thing if you are going cross country across Quebec to the Maritimes.
> 
> A gentleman.
> 
> Also though this amazing talent. Although his serious impact in Europe, I still to this day don't understand why he wasn't bigger here.
> 
> I never got it. I still don't get it. He had the pipes what vocals. He could do any range. He was drop dead gorgeous.  And he genuinely was a nice human being.
> 
> And the tunes rocked.
> 
> I guess I'll never get it. I think Gino is one of the most underated talents of our time. And I still can't figure out why.
Click to expand...

+1000

And he's still awesome.

Edit to add:  Just checked out that new song - 'Wilderness Road'- on his homepage.  First time I've heard it.  The voice is golden!  Maybe he has a new CD out.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Hounds of Love - Kate Bush


----------



## Alan Stallion

Experiment IV - Kate Bush


----------



## Alan Stallion

Wild Horses - Gino Vannelli

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=zD77kyQYifc&ob=av2e]Gino Vannelli - Wild Horses - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Bizarre Love Triangle (extended dance mix) - New Order


----------



## Synthaholic

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5_msHpEa3_Y&ob=av2e]Haircut 100 - Love Plus One - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Steppin' Out - Joe Jackson


----------



## Alan Stallion

Our Lips Are Sealed - The Go-Go's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=r3kQlzOi27M&ob=av3e]The Go-Go's - Our Lips Are Sealed - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Indigo Eyes - Peter Murphy


----------



## Alan Stallion

With Or Without You - U2

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XmSdTa9kaiQ&ob=av2e]U2 - With Or Without You - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Featuring Pino Paladino on fretless bass:


----------



## Synthaholic

More Pino Paladino, this time with Paul Young:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## tinydancer

Hello have we talked INXS yet?

omg I get hot just typing their name.  And no it's not a flash. I'm over that shit  Thank the good lord I got over that early. Now life is just fun. 

 What awesome talent. That man left this planet far too early.


----------



## tinydancer

Has anyone put up "she sells sanctuary"? Dance till you dropped. 

Live they were to die for. They opened for Bon Jovi at the CNE. I took my daughter and her friends to see BJ but mom was there for the Cult. hehehehe.  Aye carumba. Unreal what they pulled off live on stage.


----------



## tinydancer

Synthaholic said:


> More Pino Paladino, this time with Paul Young:
> 
> 
> Paul Young - I´m gonna tear your Playhouse down 1984 - YouTube



What a great vocal talent Paul Young was. His voice was so natural. So amazing. 

It was I don't know how to describe Every time you go away except that it's like a slow dance to a lullaby. 

You felt caressed.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Don't Change - INXS


----------



## Alan Stallion

She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult


----------



## tinydancer

Now who's got their red shoes?

I hope this works. I'm on dial up so I'm sort of linking blind here. I was trying to find an original.

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=tCeG9PhAkhI]David Bowie - Lets Dance [ORIGINAL PROMO VIDEO] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Dominion/Mother Russia - Sisters of Mercy


----------



## Alan Stallion

Legal Tender - B-52's


----------



## Alan Stallion

Party Out Of Bounds - B-52's


----------



## Alan Stallion

Song For A Future Generation - B-52's

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-AEv1Pky-qo]The B-52's - Song For A Future Generation [Official Music Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Give Me Back My Man - B-52's


----------



## Synthaholic

tinydancer said:


> Synthaholic said:
> 
> 
> 
> More Pino Paladino, this time with Paul Young:
> 
> 
> Paul Young - I´m gonna tear your Playhouse down 1984 - YouTube
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What a great vocal talent Paul Young was. His voice was so natural. So amazing.
> 
> It was I don't know how to describe Every time you go away except that it's like a slow dance to a lullaby.
> 
> You felt caressed.
Click to expand...



Here's the "other" Paul Young, on lead vocals:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

My personal choice for best pop song of the 1980s:


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic

Best Kool & The Gang song:


[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1O8jsxj9Dqo&ob=av2e]Kool & The Gang - Misled - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Alan Stallion

Look At Little Sister - Stevie Ray Vaughan


----------



## Alan Stallion

Just A Gigolo / I Ain't Got Nobody - David Lee Roth


----------



## Alan Stallion

Sex Dwarf - Soft Cell


----------



## Alan Stallion

Set Me Free (Rosa Lee) - Los Lobos


----------



## Alan Stallion

What Do All The People Know - The Monroes


----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Alan Stallion

Life In A Northern Town - The Dream Academy


----------



## Alan Stallion

The Edge of Forever - The Dream Academy


----------



## Alan Stallion

Just Like Heaven - The Cure


----------



## tinydancer

I love punk. I promoted a lot of bands but I had the most fun of all repping these guys. Micky always, inevitability got me in shit somewhere we were playing. What great times.


----------



## tinydancer

I hope this works for you. I can't see it myself.

Let me know please. It should be surfin on heroine.


----------



## tinydancer

Another band of mine. Long story. These guys were so dedicated to their manager they lost sight  of where they could have gone. Don't get me wrong. I loved Bill too, but I watched a band that out of loyalty (a rare commodity in rock) lost big time. 

One can argue with me. And please do. But I think the band lost in the end over loyalty. 

Hehehe I don't think I've ever seen a bar band ever that could do this to me.

Half way thru one of their sets people were dancing on tables and on the bar and I know I was screaming for a pole as I took my hair out of a pony tail. 80's were wild that way.

You had punk like my Forgotten Rebels, you had mid rock like Van Halen, you had new bands coming up like Helix with asshole high and mighty bastards in R&D like A&M calling them dinosaur rock, and then you had country bands like Showdown * gold platinum and double platinum on those boys*for me and a spectrum of music just right across the board.

Bowie was resurging. One of my faves ever ever ever, Brian Ferry was making a comeback.

What a great time to be alive. The 80's were a most amazing time. And one could have fun. 

I went coast to coast with a lot of bands. My day gig in the 80's running my own company, stay at home mom til 8 oclock and the first set.

Joe Hall and the Continental Drift was the most funniest tour. Is that a correct phrase?

None the less, just going coast to coast with these maniacs was a trip unto itself.






It was a glorious time.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Two Hearts Beat As One - U2


----------



## Alan Stallion

tinydancer said:


> I hope this works for you. I can't see it myself.
> 
> Let me know please. It should be surfin on heroine.



Coming through just fine.


----------



## Alan Stallion

? (Modern Industry) - Fishbone


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Bizarre - Sheila E.


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Song - The Cure


----------



## tinydancer

When we did CBGBs 69 Monroe.Great time . Great club. The washrooms were shit though


----------



## Ropey

Talking Heads - Burning Down The House


----------



## WillowTree

None of that shit is music.


----------



## Ropey

WillowTree said:


> None of that shit is music.



[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hCuMWrfXG4E&ob=av3e]Billy Joel - Uptown Girl - YouTube[/ame]

The 80's were tough!


----------



## Alan Stallion

Ghost Town - The Specials

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1WhhSBgd3KI&ob=av2e]The Specials - Ghost Town - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion

Hello Earth - Kate Bush


----------



## Alan Stallion

Heaven - Bryan Adams


----------



## Alan Stallion

One In A Million You - Larry Graham


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Of A Lifetime - Chaka Khan

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jv968aG34HI]Chaka Khan - Love Of A Lifetime [Official Video] - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## tinydancer

"You spin me right round baby right round".

I always wanted to know what he was using as a volumizer on his hair. It was awesome. For crying out loud I still think he had the best hair of the 80's.


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Can't Reach You - Nathalie ArcAngel


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Could Never Take The Place of Your Man - Prince


----------



## techieny




----------



## Alan Stallion

Im Nin'Alu - Ofra Haza


----------



## Alan Stallion

It's Different For Girls - Joe Jackson


----------



## Alan Stallion

It Ain't Enough - Corey Hart


----------



## Alan Stallion

99 Luftballons - Nena


----------



## Alan Stallion

Almost Over You - Sheena Easton


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Can Dream About You - Dan Hartman


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Me Tomorrow - Chicago


----------



## Alan Stallion

Fisherman's Blues - The Waterboys


----------



## Alan Stallion

Love Changes Everything - Climie Fisher


----------



## Alan Stallion

I Do - Edie Brickell


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=aIxgBMNhsKU&ob=av2e]The Plimsouls - A Million Miles Away - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion

[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Fp4CR2HcHLQ&ob=av2n]Duran Duran - A View To A Kill - YouTube[/ame]


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion

Twist and Crawl - English Beat


----------



## Alan Stallion

What Have You Done For Me Lately - Janet Jackson


----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Alan Stallion




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## Synthaholic




----------



## JOSweetHeart

God bless you always!!!   

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*"Love Plus One" - Haircut 100
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just The Two Of Us - Grover Washington Jr. (featuring Bill Withers)*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hero Takes A Fall - The Bangles*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

My favorite Who song.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Disturb This Groove - The System*


----------



## konradv

Poison- Every Rose Has Its Thorn


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



This is a good one from the Pretenders too.


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL

namvet said:


>



That is a great tune.  I love her voice.


----------



## namvet

ChrisL said:


> namvet said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That is a great tune.  I love her voice.
Click to expand...


so do I. got this one in my collection


----------



## ChrisL

Edit:  Oops, wrong song!   

Stone in Love ~ Journey

Journey is great, IMO.  I love them.


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Talk It Over - Grayson Hugh*


----------



## konradv

Pet Shop Boys- West End Girls


----------



## konradv

Maybe not an 80s song because of when it was written, but IMO the PSBs made it their own, my criterion for a good cover.


Pet Shop Boys- Always on My Mind


----------



## konradv

Pet Shop Boys- It's a Sin


----------



## ChrisL

konradv said:


> Pet Shop Boys- West End Girls



I like this one!  Good tune!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## turtledude




----------



## turtledude




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Mr. H.

Luv dis...


----------



## Mr. H.

This is so sexy in German...


----------



## turtledude

Mr. H. said:


> This is so sexy in German...



not a german band-just a German city


----------



## Vikrant

Laura Branigan - Self Control


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Far From Over - Frank Stallone*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Holding Out For A Hero - Bonnie Tyler*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Freemason - Boxcar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wanna Hear It From Your Lips - Eric Carmen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come On Eileen - Dexys Midnight Runners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Got Lucky - JoBoxers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Bird - Morris Day & The Time*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cat People (Putting Out Fire) - David Bowie
{"Let's Dance" version}*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*(I Know) I'm Losing You - Uptown*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Police On My Back - The Clash*


----------



## Vikrant

Fame by Irene Cara


----------



## HaShev

If you liked Wire, you will also like Urban Verbs, in fact if you make a radio station of Wire on Pandora Urban Verbs will soon pop up as similar genre.

Other little known artists for 80's enthusiasts that don't get the same attention are groups like:  "Bruce Wooley and the Camera Club"
which had Thomas Dolby on Keys and were the original writers of that first music video on MTV "Video Killed the Radio Star".

'Dirty Looks' was also another Band who was overshadowed by the Knack thus less likely known.  Don't confuse the 80's Dirty Looks with the present day metal band who stole their name later.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*On The Dark Side - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band*


----------



## xband

Arrowsmith and DMZ in a band battle was the best rock and roll of the eighties; Walk This Way.


----------



## Carla_Danger




----------



## xband

Carla_Danger said:


>


Where was that picture taken at? No snow on the crest of the mountains and the mountains are lush green. Vietnam?


----------



## Carla_Danger

xband said:


> Carla_Danger said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Where was that picture taken at? No snow on the crest of the mountains and the mountains are lush green. Vietnam?.
Click to expand...




I figured it was Scotland.


----------



## xband

It is not a picture of Pago Pago.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ChrisL

Love The Cars!


----------



## namvet




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ChrisL

WheelieAddict said:


>



I was going to post this one too, but I think it might be from the 70s.


----------



## namvet




----------



## WheelieAddict

ChrisL said:


> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post this one too, but I think it might be from the 70s.
Click to expand...

I think your right, my bad.


----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ChrisL

WheelieAddict said:


> ChrisL said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> WheelieAddict said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I was going to post this one too, but I think it might be from the 70s.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I think your right, my bad.
Click to expand...


It's an awesome tune anyway!


----------



## namvet




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lovers In A Dangerous Time - Bruce Cockburn*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*When Your Heart Is Weak - Cock Robin*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Broken Wings - Mr. Mister*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*10-9-8 - Face To Face*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

Kiss The Dirt (Falling Down The Mountain) - INXS


----------



## JOSweetHeart

Today would have been the 74th birthday of this beautiful precious had his going forward not taken place last October, if only I had officially discovered him before then, I love him so much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. This song was released in 1989.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Edge of Forever - The Dream Academy*


----------



## ChrisL

Alan Stallion said:


> *The Edge of Forever - The Dream Academy*



That was a good movie!


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living In A Dream - Pseudo Echo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Real End - Rickie Lee Jones*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tainted Love/Where Did Our Love Go - Soft Cell*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancing In Berlin - Berlin*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Second Time Around - Shalamar*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shining Star - The Manhattans*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take Your Time (Do It Right) - The S.O.S. Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*"Master Blaster (Jammin')" - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Will Follow - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

30 years ago already?...

*Tender Love - Force MDs*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rock Me Amadeus - Falco {U.S. Single version}*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Manic Monday - The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stereotomy - Alan Parsons Project*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*West End Girls - Pet Shop Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Calling America - Electric Light Orchestra*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Live Is Life - Opus*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

APB "Palace Filled with Love"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Local Philly Band "The Vels"


----------



## HaShev

Another Philly favorite: Robert Hazard
who wrote "girls just wanna have fun".
This is the "Escalator Of Life" video


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*How Soon Is Now - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Under The Milky Way - The Church*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bizarre Love Triangle {Shep Pettibone Remix} - New Order*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Life In A Northern Town - The Dream Academy*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Broken Wings - Mr. Mister*


----------



## HaShev

The Godfathers "birth school work death"


----------



## ChrisL

I loved the movie, Desperately Seeking Susan.  Great soundtrack too.


----------



## ChrisL

From another Madonna movie, Who's That Girl.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Live To Tell - Madonna*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Is Not America - David Bowie & Pat Metheny Group*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Silent Running - Mike +The Mechanics*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cloudbusting - Kate Bush*


----------



## HaShev

Julian Cope -"Charlotte Anne"


----------



## HaShev

one of the best songs ever:
Siouxsie & The Banshees - "Cities In Dust"


----------



## HaShev

Possibly the Second best song ever:
Virgin Prunes - "Baby Turns Blue"


----------



## Tommy Tainant




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Positive Noise - Hypnosis (1980)


----------



## HaShev

Time Zone (J. Lydon, Afrika Bambaataa & B. Laswell) - World Destruction (1984)


----------



## Alan Stallion

HaShev said:


> Time Zone (J. Lydon, Afrika Bambaataa & B. Laswell) - World Destruction (1984)



Dangit, I was planning on posting that tonight.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hounds Of Love - Kate Bush*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Party At Ground Zero - Fishbone*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Free Yourself - The Untouchables*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rat In Mi Kitchen - UB40*


----------



## HaShev

Alan Stallion said:


> HaShev said:
> 
> 
> 
> Time Zone (J. Lydon, Afrika Bambaataa & B. Laswell) - World Destruction (1984)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dangit, I was planning on posting that tonight.
Click to expand...


Get used to it, I am extremely intuitive to a point of freaking people out.
But then I saw your Johnny Rotten vid and that Dance song came to mind.

Who were the DJ's that influenced your alternative music slant?
Mine came from music mags reviewing a lot of Brittish stuff thus chance purchases of imports, and College radio stations then Club DJ's.  My city of Philly had 3 Major alt DJ's that heavilly influenced the music scene besides me there was the late
 Lee Paris (college radio and club DJ), 
Bobby Startup (hot club then East Side Club), and Mel Toxic
(college radio and some traveling to various clubs presenting bands).


----------



## Alan Stallion

HaShev said:


> Get used to it, I am extremely intuitive to a point of freaking people out.
> But then I saw your Johnny Rotten vid and that Dance song came to mind.
> 
> Who were the DJ's that influenced your alternative music slant?
> Mine came from music mags reviewing a lot of Brittish stuff thus chance purchases of imports, and College radio stations then Club DJ's.  My city of Philly had 3 Major alt DJ's that heavilly influenced the music scene besides me there was the late
> Lee Paris (college radio and club DJ),
> Bobby Startup (hot club then East Side Club), and Mel Toxic
> (college radio and some traveling to various clubs presenting bands).



I live in the San Francisco Bay Area, so I had San Jose State University's station which featured alternative music at the time, and then LIVE105  in San Francisco turned alt in '86 (filling a gap left by the demise of "The Quake" in '85) with DJ and music director Steve Masters, who had a modern rock segment when LIVE105 was still played pop music as "Hot Hits KITS". The other DJs at the time were Big Rick Stuart, Rolland West, and Mark Hamilton and was a pretty stable line-up even through the grunge years. I would also tune in to MTV's 120 Minutes with Dave Kendall, and later Matt Pinfield.

Speaking of Johnny Rotten, I was just watching a Kate Bush documentary and he was very complimentary of her unique style even if his friends weren't into her.


----------



## HaShev

Yeah I like "running up that hill", surprised he admitted liking her stuff cause he's so guarded with his image. *L*
Did you post his song "Public Image" yet?


----------



## HaShev

how can I forget this one:
Bauhaus-Third Uncle


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

The better lesser known Simple Minds song: "The American"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

HaShev said:


> Yeah I like "running up that hill", surprised he admitted liking her stuff cause he's so guarded with his image. *L*
> Did you post his song "Public Image" yet?



Nah. I'll let you have the honors.

I'm in a Living Colour mode right now.
*Cult of Personality - Living Colour*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Ladies and Gentlemen, Miss Grace Jones...

*Slave To The Rhythm - Grace Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I've Seen That Face Before (Libertango) - Grace Jones*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HaShev

Captain Sensible, Johny Lydons old band mate goes Dance on us with the song "WOT"


----------



## HaShev

Trio "Da da da"
The only band to get people from NY to LA dance to a cheap casio drum sound.


----------



## HaShev

Wide Boy Awake- "chicken outlaw"


----------



## HaShev

Ok here's a true Gem.
One of The least known Bands of the 80's with one of the best albums   They wrote the first MTV video song (just didn't perform it)  the Buggles made their song famous by doing their version of 
 "Video Killed the Radio Star" 
THOMAS Dolby was the keyboardist and they still are lesser known of that era.
The band: Bruce Wooley and the Camera Club
the song:"Clean Clean"
fixed the link, the Buggle's version comparison was awful, but listening to 
this version is no better.  It claims to be the album version but it's no way near the version I have, so either I have an import or this version is one.  If I find my version I'll post it here.  You'll be able to see the difference between domestic and imports.


----------



## ChrisL

I've heard of the Buggles because of this song.


----------



## Bonzi

I love this song, I can't help myself ..


----------



## HaShev

Ok in the same vain, but more up tempo..
Tim Scott- "Swear"


----------



## Bonzi

I liked everything in the 1980's to be honest - funk, rap, corny pop music, rock it was all good.... but when I think 1980's (for me, I think, Duran Duran).


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Anyone post this yet?
Lords of the New Church - "Open Your Eyes"


----------



## Bonzi

One of my favorite "Lift Me Up" songs of the 80's:


----------



## HaShev

Lene Lovich ~ Lucky Number


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, you can't get anymore soulful than this late beautiful precious. His voice is smoother than a baby's bottom.   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. If only I had known who I was missing out on before his going forward last fall.


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Yarddog

Bonzi said:


>


ha ha


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

Alan Stallion said:


> *I've Seen That Face Before (Libertango) - Grace Jones*



Yuck.  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL

Alan Stallion said:


> Ladies and Gentlemen, Miss Grace Jones...
> 
> *Slave To The Rhythm - Grace Jones*



She grosses me out.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

God, this place is soooo lame.  I'm going to log off and watch TV and text instead.  Lol.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Slave To Love - Bryan Ferry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Separate Lives - Phil Collins & Marilyn Martin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Alive And Kicking - Simple Minds*


----------



## Kat




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Call To The Heart - Giuffria*


----------



## Kat




----------



## Kat




----------



## Alan Stallion

*She Sells Sanctuary - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Road To Nowhere - Talking Heads*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Christian Boy - Robert Seidler*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


>



What are you doing up at this ungodly hour?    Lol!


----------



## HaShev

If you haven't heard of this band or known of this album then you truly missed one of the best albums of the 80's.
Chameleons(UK)-"script of the bridge -1983 full album"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

The Fall  -"Totally Wired"


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stay - Oingo Boingo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Stop The Dance - Bryan Ferry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*In A Lifetime - Clannad featuring Bono*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

The Chameleons (UK) were a bit under my RADAR, but I remember these two single releases off their '86 album "Strange Times"

*Tears

Swamp Thing
*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stay Up Late - Talking Heads
*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

I love this song.  It's one of my favorite songs!


----------



## Tehon




----------



## HaShev

Wreckless Eric "Reconnez Cherie"


----------



## HaShev

Plastic Bertrand - Ca Plane Pour Moi


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dreamhouse - Xmal Deutschland*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Obsession - Xymox*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mayor Of Simpleton - XTC*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Los Angeles - X*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I'll Be Near You - X-mal Deutschland*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stranger - Clan of Xymox*


----------



## HaShev

I like Xmal, was gonna post some, but didn't think anyone would know them or like it.
Ok here's one people forget about:
Comsat Angels - Independence Day (1983)


----------



## HaShev

Gene Loves Jezebel - Desire


----------



## HaShev

Japan-"Quiet Life"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lost Continent - Comsat Angels*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Magician {Pecky Plus Mix} - Secession*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Turning Japanese - The Vapors*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Big In Japan - Alphaville*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*China - Red Rockers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Walking On The Chinese Wall - Philip Bailey*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*In My House - Mary Jane Girls*


----------



## MaryL

Jane's Addiction, "Three days".


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Jungle Love - Morris Day & The Time*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Get It On (Bang A Gong) - The Power Station*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Summertime Girls - Y&T*


----------



## ChrisL

This song was in the movie "Valley Girls."


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## MaryL

I remember ripping that song off local FM broadcast using tape.  Anyone else  do that? Thanks for that trip down memory lane. You are special.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bad {Wide Awake In America version} - U2*


----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev

YMO


----------



## HaShev

Ultravox


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Surrender Your Heart - Missing Persons*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Released as a single in early 1980.

*Atomic - Blondie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Metro - Berlin*


----------



## HaShev

The Buzzcocks - Ever Fallen In Love (With Someone You Shouldn't've)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fade To Grey - Visage*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voyage Voyage - Desireless*


----------



## sealybobo

Shakakahn


----------



## Alan Stallion

Speaking of the Buzzcocks...

*Homosapien - Pete Shelley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Imagination - Belouis Some*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Imagination - Xymox*


----------



## sealybobo

bayoubill said:


> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]EHJmPcILfg8[/MEDIA] burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...


80s started out good but got cheezy.

1980 Andy Gibb Tom petty prince Bob seager KC sunshine band kool & gang blonde please nk Floyd Billy Joel Michael Queen smokey Elton John Hall and oats

But ended cheezy with Bobby brown poison Paula Abdul Janet Bette midler Milly vinilli simply red Madonna nkotb bangles ton loc and cher


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

sealybobo said:


> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]EHJmPcILfg8[/MEDIA] burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 80s started out good but got cheezy.
> 
> 1980 Andy Gibb Tom petty prince Bob seager KC sunshine band kool & gang blonde please nk Floyd Billy Joel Michael Queen smokey Elton John Hall and oats
> 
> But ended cheezy with Bobby brown poison Paula Abdul Janet Bette midler Milly vinilli simply red Madonna nkotb bangles ton loc and cher
Click to expand...


What do you have against commas, capitalization and spelling?


----------



## sealybobo

ChrisL said:


> sealybobo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bayoubill said:
> 
> 
> 
> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]EHJmPcILfg8[/MEDIA] burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...
> 
> 
> 
> 80s started out good but got cheezy.
> 
> 1980 Andy Gibb Tom petty prince Bob seager KC sunshine band kool & gang blonde please nk Floyd Billy Joel Michael Queen smokey Elton John Hall and oats
> 
> But ended cheezy with Bobby brown poison Paula Abdul Janet Bette midler Milly vinilli simply red Madonna nkotb bangles ton loc and cher
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> What do you have against commas, capitalization and spelling?
Click to expand...

Smart phone weed and it's just you guys.

We talked about this at work today. I said I listed a bunch of songs from 1980 and 1989 to show how different they are. It's sort of like comparing the late 70s to the early 90s. Blured lines.

I both loved and hated the 80s. I graduated in 1988 so I literally grew up to it. In fact I didn't turn 18 till late November 1989 so in 1980 I was 9-10 years old. My cousin introduced me to 70s music but mostly I was forced to listen to Elvis and the Beatles so the 80s was my first music, not someone else's. There's so much to love and hate about the 80s. Michael Jackson & Prince were amazing, simply red Milly vinilli and boy George not so much.

I can see loving the 80s and hating them. There's so much to love and hate.

I remember a mom playing James Taylor on tape cassette and I fell in love.


----------



## ChrisL

Smart phone weed?  I didn't know you could get stoned with your smart phone.  New app?


----------



## HaShev

Music to meditate and fall peacefully asleep to;  Urban Verbs  full Album


----------



## HaShev

And the band they emulated:
WIRE- "the 15th"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Gary Numan


----------



## HaShev

Ian Hunter - Standing in My Light


----------



## HaShev

THE CALL- "war weary world"


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Beat(en) Generation - The The*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shirley You Can't Be Serious - Ehab*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*More Than You Know - Martika*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Beat Goes On / Switchin' To Glide - The Kings*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love And Pride - King*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sausalito Summer Nights - Diesel*


----------



## HaShev

King -won't you hold my hand now


----------



## HaShev

Belfegore-all that I wanted 1984


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Got Lucky - The JoBoxers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Some People - Belouis Some*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ahead - Wire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Chamber of Hellos - Wire Train*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Girl And Me - Gangway*


----------



## Alan Stallion

No New Tale To Tell - Love And Rockets


----------



## Alan Stallion

cover of an Iggy Pop song...

*The Passenger - Siouxsie And The Banshees*


----------



## HaShev

1981 great rockabilly remake of a Bowie song;
The Polecats - "John I'm only dancing"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HaShev




----------



## HaShev

Sparks- I Predict


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lenny - Stevie Ray Vaughan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Why Worry - Dire Straits*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

Billy Idol!  Love Billy Idol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voices Carry - 'Til Tuesday*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Muhammed

I'm went off the rails back in the 80s too


----------



## Bonzi

Muhammed said:


> I'm went off the rails back in the 80s too



... you're still off the rails!


----------



## ChrisL

Bonzi said:


> Muhammed said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm went off the rails back in the 80s too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ... you're still off the rails!
Click to expand...


That describes MOST of the people who post here.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL

This is an awesome tune!  I like Tesla.


----------



## Muhammed

Actually, when I first started playing guitar when I was a teenager this is the first instrumental piece I ever learned note for note. The Guitar for the Practicing Musician magazine published the sheet music for all of the guitar parts.

I miss that magazine. They would publish the most accurate and detailed guitar transcripts I've ever seen. Some of the GFTPM most noted music transcriptionists were great musicians such as Joe Satriani (Surfing with the Alien), Steve Vai (David Lee Roth) and Steve Lukather (Toto, Chong guitar solos)


----------



## ChrisL

Bang, bang, shoot 'em up!  Bang, bang, blow you away!


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Muhammed

The loudest band I have ever heard in my life.


----------



## ChrisL

Yeah!!!


----------



## RoccoR

ChristL,

I think that each decade and each generation I've gone through, had a wide variety of composers, artists (singers and musicians) that were both unique and creatives in their presentations.  But for me, growing up in the '60s and going to war in the '70s, the 1980's (for music) was one of those period where no one artists or group, appealed to above all the other, yet there were a few that released a few recording that will stay with me forever.

I certainly appreciated:

ZZTOP and  This video is just too cool!  as well as Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers -  --- I think I like this particular release because it is somewhat representative of the rise of the Power Female Vocalist that left in the late 1960's.  Pat Benatar, Blondie, Cyndi Lauper, Madonna, Joan Jet, Stevie Nix, The 1980's had just some many gifted artists, it would be impossible to pick just a few.

But there are some toons that take me back to a time when the world was a new place.  There are a couple that transport me back to a time in Vietnam, Bangkok, and Korea, when I was new, naive and inexperienced.


Respectfully,
R


----------



## ChrisL

RoccoR said:


> ChristL,
> 
> I think that each decade and each generation I've gone through, had a wide variety of composers, artists (singers and musicians) that were both unique and creatives in their presentations.  But for me, growing up in the '60s and going to war in the '70s, the 1980's (for music) was one of those period where no one artists or group, appealed to above all the other, yet there were a few that released a few recording that will stay with me forever.
> 
> I certainly appreciated:
> 
> ZZTOP and  This video is just too cool!  as well as Tom Petty And The Heartbreakers -  --- I think I like this particular release because it is somewhat representative of the rise of the Power Female Vocalist that left in the late 1960's.  Pat Benatar, Blondie, Cyndi Lauper, Madonna, Joan Jet, Stevie Nix, The 1980's had just some many gifted artists, it would be impossible to pick just a few.
> 
> Respectfully,
> R



I agree, there are a ton of different artists from the 60s, 70s and 80s that I love.  I also love grunge music from the 90s and early 2000s.


----------



## ChrisL

I love American Girl by Tom Petty, but I think that was released in the 70s.  I also like Free Falling.


----------



## ChrisL

ChrisL said:


> Yeah!!!



That is one of the most awesome tunes ever!


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Shook Me All Night Long - AC/DC*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Run Like Hell - Pink Floyd*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cars - Gary Numan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

And now for something completely different...

*Looking For Love - Johnny Lee*


----------



## HaShev

Did someone say "And now for something completely different.."?
released in 1979 and 1988
Eric Idle "Always Look On The Bright Side Of Life"


----------



## HaShev

1985 Killing Joke "Love Like Blood"


----------



## ChrisL

I like Bon Jovi.  I don't care what anyone says.


----------



## ChrisL

I've seen a million faces
And I've rocked them all!!!


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Fun guys I got to hang out with that had their video on MTV, coincidentally the Punk Rock Girl was a friend of mine who was famous for her hairstyle we called the Helicopter, others called it the Statue of Liberty.
By coincidence, at another time I ended up having their manager as my customer and he told me the band has sunk all their gig earnings and money into this video, basically as sucessful as they seemed, they only broke even.  Tough business it is, and that's before the advent of Napster and online radio cutting profit streams.
Enjoy, it's a funny video:
1988 The Dead Milkmen - "Punk Rock Girl"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> 1985 Killing Joke "Love Like Blood"



Are you serious with this?  I have to say, in my opinion, you have terrible taste in music.  Lol.


----------



## turtledude

Sir Midge-former frontman for Ultravox


----------



## turtledude

From the best album of the 1980s from the best band in that era


----------



## HaShev

Associates-Club Country


----------



## HaShev

Theatre of Hate - Propaganda


----------



## HaShev

Ministry -"Here We Go"
Before they went full throttle industrial, they played danceable new wave synth pop like this;


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> From the best album of the 1980s from the best band in that era


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Master Blaster (Jammin') - Stevie Wonder*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Could You Be Loved - Bob Marley*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Off The Wall - Michael Jackson*
(released as a single February 1980)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Take Your Time (Do It Right) - S.O.S. Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me The Night - George Benson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Twist And Crawl - The English Beat*


----------



## HaShev

1980 The Fall -"city hobgoblins"


----------



## HaShev

1980 Psychedelic Furs-"Pulse"


----------



## turtledude

though it was first released on his album in 1991, RT was playing this song in the 1980s

one of the greatest guitarists in history


----------



## turtledude

One of the greatest bands of the early 80s


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Gold Dream - Simple Minds*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pale Shelter - Tears For Fears*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's My Life - Talk Talk*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Black Stations / White Stations - M+M* (a.k.a., Martha and the Muffins)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Free Yourself - The Untouchables*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Too Much Pressure - The Selecter*


----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Wyld Kard




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wanna Go Back - Billy Satellite*
(Yes, Eddie Money covered this song)


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Monster - Fred Schneider*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Stand By - Roman Holliday*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Hour - Housemartins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Working With Fire And Steel - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Favourite Shirts (Boy Meets Girl)- Haircut 100*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Lips Like Sugar - Echo & The Bunnymen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Pearl In The Shell - Howard Jones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hey Little Boy - Divinyls*


----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Toro




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let Me Be Your Pirate - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kino - Nena*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Dream - Nena*


----------



## ChrisL

turtledude said:


> One of the greatest bands of the early 80s



It's from the 70s but I like this one.


----------



## ChrisL

HaShev said:


> 1980 Psychedelic Furs-"Pulse"



Ugh!  Why do you have to have an entire paragraph as a sig line.  How annoying.  Isn't that against the rules?


----------



## HaShev

Toyah Wilcox says nobody can hear you scream in the creepy room.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dixieland Delight - Alabama*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Elvira - Oak Ridge Boys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wouldn't Have Missed It For The World - Ronnie Milsap*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Country Boy - Ricky Skaggs*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Boy - The Beat Farmers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*End Of The Line - Traveling Wilburys*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

1980 The Cramps-"garbage man"


----------



## HaShev




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## HaShev

Martha and the Muffins - Echo Beach


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This late beautiful precious is officially my musical treasure, I love him SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. I could listen to him all day..........


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

1988  Front 242  "Headhunter"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Great song to dance to:
"(Every Day Is) Halloween " is a 1984 single by
Ministry


----------



## HaShev

The Birthday Party-"Cry"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HaShev

Enya -Orinoco Flow


----------



## HaShev

Art of Noise-"Beat Box" (div1)


----------



## IsaacNewton

I've never heard this song or of the band Slade. What an oversight, they are great. A new favorite song that I've never heard.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Shangri-La - Steve Miller Band*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Previous song reminded me of this song...
*
Wood Beez (Pray Like Aretha Franklin) - Scritti Politti*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Radio Ga Ga - Queen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Under Pressure - Queen & David Bowie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Came out in '79 in the UK; charted in '80 in the US

*Back Of My Hand (I've Got Your Number) - The Jags*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Voice - Moody Blues*


----------



## MaryL

bayoubill said:


> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]EHJmPcILfg8[/MEDIA] burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...


Well, I always liked Zappa. San Berd'ino. Great tune.


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I've probably shared this song in this chat before, but to me, when a song is awesome enough, you can't just leave it as a one time only occurrence.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly

P.S. CRANK IT UP!!!


----------



## HaShev

1983  The Units-"the right man"


----------



## 007

bayoubill said:


> [ame=[MEDIA=youtube]EHJmPcILfg8[/MEDIA] burning down the house.mpg - YouTube[/ame]
> 
> anybody says that 80's music sucked can kiss my pasty white ass...


Did you have your finger shoved up your brown eye stirring a colon cake before you shoved it up your nose?

Billboard Number One Hits 1980-1989 - Like Totally 80s


----------



## HaShev

Polyrock-"romantic me"


----------



## HaShev

Human League -"being boiled"  1982


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Forest - The Cure*


----------



## Muhammed




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Muhammed




----------



## ChrisL

Hey!  Mr. Roboto.  I had forgotten about this song!  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





   Lol!


----------



## HaShev

Payolas-"Jukebox"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Alive - Love & Rockets*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Indigo Eyes - Peter Murphy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*She's In Parties - Bauhaus*


----------



## IsaacNewton

Muhammed said:


>



Great movie, great sound track.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Draw Of The Cards - Kim Carnes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Nowhere Girl - B Movie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Marvin, I Love You - Stephen Moore (Marvin The Paranoid Android)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Marvin - Stephen Moore (Marvin The Paranoid Android)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Star Trekkin' - The Firm*


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## HaShev

Can't believe I forgot this one 1982
"The Fanatic" by Felony


----------



## HaShev

1983 Icicle Works- "whisper to a scream"


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## TheGreatGatsby

That singer knows how to not age....


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Alan Stallion

I was thinking about posting a *Heaven 17* song on my ride home today. So here 'tis...

*Let Me Go*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*No Promises - Icehouse*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*10-9-8 - Face To Face*

80's one-hit wonder.
Not to be confused with a 90s punk band with the same name.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tired Of Toein' The Line - Rocky Burnette*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Ah Leah - Donnie Iris*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Trouble - Lindsey Buckingham*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Edge Of Seventeen - Stevie Nicks*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Got A Hold On Me - Christine McVie*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gypsy - Fleetwood Mac*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Billy Idol - Flesh for Fantasy


----------



## ChrisL

I like Billy Idol!  Lol.


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Underneath The Radar - Underworld*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Only One Night - The Hurricanes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancing On The Planet - Dave Storrs (Electrotech)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Please Don't Stop - Aslan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Love The Things You Do To Me - Balaam and the Angel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*One Simple Thing - The Stabilizers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love's Taboo - Cube*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Goodbye To You - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tough All Over - John Cafferty & The Beaver Brown Band*


----------



## HaShev

1981 ABC "Tears are not Enough"


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## HaShev

Altered Images-"I could be happy"


----------



## ThirdTerm

A rare live footage filmed in 1985 with the deceased bass guitarist, Cliff Burton.


----------



## konradv

R.E.M.- Driver 8


----------



## Bonzi




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Bonzi




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Well, I was going to post Edna, by Strapped, but the vid would probably get me banned... 
(Whip me, beat me, call me Edna)

So I settled for this:
1982, Missing Persons


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet

never was a fan but really like the beat


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day. I just want to put my arms around him after I hear him sing this song released in 1987, I love him SO much!!!


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Suddenly Last Summer - The Motels*


----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Let Go - Wang Chung*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Great Commandment - Camouflage*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hanging On A String - Loose Ends*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*5 Will Get You Six - Blue Rodeo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I May Hate You Sometimes - The Posies*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Kidney Bingos - Wire*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sneakyville {extended mix} - Secession*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*There Is No Love Between Us Anymore - Pop Will Eat Itself*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Across The Sky - Colour Scream*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Brick - Fake*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Round And Round - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just A Gigolo - Barbi And The Kens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Soft Core - Maurice and the Cliches*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Make A Circuit With Me - The Polecats*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wanna Be A Cowboy - Boys Don't Cry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bring Me Edelweiss - Edelweiss*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Come Out To Play - UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cathy - Hubert KaH (featuring Amy Goff)*


----------



## QuickHitCurepon

Apollo 100 Joy vs. P.Y.T. (Pretty Young Thing) | YouTube Doubler | Mashup Helper


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Inside Out {extended remix} - The Mighty Lemon Drops*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*So Many People - Hubert KaH*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Closer To Fine - Indigo Girls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*There She Goes - The La's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Runnin' Down A Dream - Tom Petty*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Paradise City - Guns N' Roses*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fire Woman - The Cult*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sick Of It - The Primitives*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Between Something And Nothing - The Ocean Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Edge Of Forever - Dream Academy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Secure Yourself - Indigo Girls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Have In Mind - Cetu Javu*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Vanishing Point - New Order*


----------



## namvet




----------



## Alan Stallion

*No One Like You - Scorpions*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Find Another Fool - Quarterflash*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Goodbye To You - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Beat Goes On / Switchin' To Glide - The Kings*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mystery Achievement - The Pretenders*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Temptation - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*This Is The Day - The The*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Whole Of The Moon - The Waterboys*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Killing Moon - Echo & The Bunnymen*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Always The Sun - The Stranglers*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mountains - Prince & The Revolution*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heart And Soul - T'Pau*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I've Done Everything For You - Rick Springfield*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fire With Fire - Wild Blue*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Feel The Heat - Jean Beauvoir*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Strength - The Alarm*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Can't Get There From Here - R.E.M.*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Capitalism - Oingo Boingo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Something To Believe In - The Ramones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All You Zombies - The Hooters*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Everybody Wants To Rule The World - Tears For Fears*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Shoulda Loved Ya {radio edit} - Narada Michael Walden*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cars - Gary Numan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cool - The Time*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Outlaw - WAR*


----------



## HaShev

"Town Called Malice" -by the Jam


----------



## HaShev

"ring of fire"-by Wall of Voodoo


----------



## QuickHitCurepon




----------



## Stasha_Sz

From 1986,Crowded House,with Don't Dream Its Over:


----------



## eflatminor




----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Samson and Delilah - Bad Manners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bang The Drum All Day - Bad Manners*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*People Have The Power - Patti Smith*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It Must Be Love - Madness*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dear Prudence - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Genius of Love - Tom Tom Club*


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Love The Things You Do To Me - Balaam and the Angel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Victoria - The Fall*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mandinka - Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Magician {Pecky Plus mix} - Secession*


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*He Was Really Sayin' Somethin' - Bananarama featuring Fun Boy Three*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hero Takes A Fall - The Bangles*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Situation - Yazoo (Yaz)*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Don't Change - INXS*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wordy Rappinghood - Tom Tom Club*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Jarlaxle

Incredibly good but incredibly sad...


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dancing Barefoot - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gloria - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Gloria - Laura Branigan*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*You Don't Want Me Anymore - Steel Breeze*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*If I'd Been The One - .38 Special*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*What Do All The People Know - The Monroes*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Woman's Got The Power - The A's*


----------



## HaShev

'As High As You Can Go' by Chameleons UK


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Carolyn's Fingers - Cocteau Twins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Understudy - China Crisis*


----------



## konradv

Kim Carnes- Bette Davis Eyes


----------



## Alan Stallion

*New Dress - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All Day Long - New Order*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*All Night Long - Peter Murphy*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Away - The Bolshoi*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Space Age Love Song - A Flock Of Seagulls*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*E=MC2 - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Medicine Show - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rock The Casbah - The Clash*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Give Me Back My Man - The B-52's*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bigmouth Strikes Again - The Smiths*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Voulez Vous Coucher Avec Moi Ce Soir - DAF*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*C'mon Every Beatbox - Big Audio Dynamite*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Power And The Passion - Midnight Oil*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Rain - Dragon*


----------



## esthermoon




----------



## esthermoon




----------



## namvet




----------



## namvet




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## Stasha_Sz

Break it down! Got Spuds McKenzie & Alex from Stroh's! This is Tone Loc making that love connection with some Funky Cold Medina:


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Can't Let Go - Linda Ronstadt*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Life In The Slaw Lane - Kip Addotta*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Stasha_Sz

From the eclectic 1983 album, Born to Laugh At Tornados, this is Detroit's own Was (Not Was), performing (Return to the Valley of) Out Come the Freaks:


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mornin' - Al Jarreau*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love's Got A Line On You - Scandal featuring Patty Smyth*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Do You Wanna Hold Me - Bow Wow Wow*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sign Of The Times - The Belle Stars*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Robert DeNiro's Waiting (12" mix) - Bananarama*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*10-9-8  {12" mix} - Face To Face*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living On Video - Trans-X*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let The Music Play - Shannon*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heart And Soul {Dance Mix} - T'Pau*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Showing Out (Get Fresh At The Weekend) - Mel & Kim*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Wanna Be A Cowboy {12" Saddle Mix} - Boys Don't Cry*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Candy - Cameo*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*We'll Be Together {extended version} - Sting*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Age Of Consent - New Order*


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Bad {live, Wide Awake In America} - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

Although The Sundays' first album came out in 1990, this was their first single which was released in '89...

*Can't Be Sure - The Sundays*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Anything, Anything - Dramarama*


----------



## Michelle420

Cars are crashin' every night
I drink n' drive everything's in sight
I make the fire
But I miss the firefight
I hit the bull's eye every night
It's so easy, easy
When everybody's tryin' to please me baby


But nothin' seems to please me
It all fits so right
When I fade into the night
See me hit you
You fall down

I see you standin' there
You think you're so cool
Why don't you just
Fuck off

Ya get nothin' for nothin'
If that's what you do
Turn around bitch I got a use for you
Besides you ain't got nothin' better to do
And I'm bored

So come with me
Don't ask me where cause I don't know
I'll try to please you
I ain't got no money
But it goes to show
It's so easy


----------



## Michelle420

Sometimes it's easy to forget where you're goin'
Sometimes it's harder to leave
And everytime you think you know just what you're doin'
That's when your troubles exceed
They push me in a corner
Just to get me to fight but
They won't touch me
They preach and yell
And fight all night
You can't tell me
I lose my head
I close my eyes
They won't touch me
'Cause I got somethin'
I been buildin' up inside
I'm already gone

They're out ta get me

Some people got a chip on their shoulder
An some would say it was me
But I didn't buy that fifth of whisky
That you gave me
So I'd be quick to disagree


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## WheelieAddict




----------



## JOSweetHeart

This was released in 1980 and I still can't believe that my late beautiful precious had it in him to say in the middle of the song, "I jump the bones of the first girl I meet."   


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Unforgettable Fire - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*With Or Without You - U2*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Heroine - The Edge with Sinead O'Connor*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Love In Siberia - Laban*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Tell It Like It Is - Heart* {cover of Aaron Neville's classic}


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wig - B-52s*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*It's Still Rock and Roll To Me - Billy Joel*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Living In A Box - Living In A Box*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Until December - Until December*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Book of Love - Book of Love*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Consolidated - Consolidated*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*General Public - General Public*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Oh Well - Oh Well*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Theme From S-Express - S'Express*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Talk Talk - Talk Talk*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*They Might Be Giants - They Might Be Giants* *

* The "Flood" album was technically released January 1990, but recorder/produced in '89, so close enough for me.


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wham Rap - Wham!*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Fantastic Voyage - Lakeside*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Swingin' - John Anderson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Safety Dance - Men Without Hats*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Sorry Little Sarah - Blue System*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*My Bed Is Too Big - Blue System*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## HaShev

Heaven 17 - (We Don't Need This) Fascist Groove Thang


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dalia




----------



## HaShev

1981 "hair of the dog" by Bauhaus


----------



## Dalia

HaShev said:


> 1981 "hair of the dog" by Bauhaus


Bauhaus, Bela Lugosi's Dead


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## HaShev

Elli Medeiros - 'Toi mon toit'
1986


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Is It You - Lee Ritenour featuring Eric Tagg*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Don't Mind At All - Burgeois Tagg*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mary's Prayer - Danny Wilson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*When Your Heart Is Weak - Cock Robin*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Misfit - Curiosity Killed The Cat*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Birthday - Altered Images*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy Birthday - Concrete Blonde*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Happy, Happy Birthday Baby - Ronnie Milsap*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Birthday - The Sugarcubes*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Just Once - Quincy Jones featuring James Ingram*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Wishful Thinking - China Crisis*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*But Not Tonight - Depeche Mode*


----------



## Dalia




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Maybe Tomorrow - UB40*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Still Of The Night - Whitesnake*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*I Go Crazy - Flesh For Lulu*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Song From The Edge Of The World - Siouxsie and the Banshees*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Dalia




----------



## Alan Stallion

*Holiday - The Other Ones*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Like The Weather - 10,000 Maniacs*


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## WheelieAddict

drifter said:


>


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## IsaacNewton




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

My God  80s tunes......there are so many great tunes from the 80s....

I was living in Denmark back then....

It's all gone......

the beauty remains thou.......


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Heartbreaker  ^^^^


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

The 80s had amazing music!  the best music really!


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> The 80s had amazing music!  the best music really!



I love 70's but lately, I've been burned out on it. So now looking to add more 80's on my playlist. Some people have posted such great songs I forgot about, So glad for all of you making me remember great songs. Skye has GREAT taste.

If my posts get incoherent, be a dear and overlook it. LOL


----------



## skye

Diplomatic life is/was  so cool LOL .....so much fun back then  ....I love you all...


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> Diplomatic life is/was  so cool LOL .....so much fun back then  ....I love you all...



So great~Thank You


----------



## skye

((( Drifter))  you are the winner!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

and all this happened ..... wife of ambassador was eager....ok....no problem ...we understand....


I love the past ...I respect the past.....I respect and I love the Ambassadors wife.....MUAH Darling I love you!


----------



## skye

Roger Stone Sir!  


Are you there?


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## skye

1980s tunes,,,,,we like yes....Kim Carnes Queen  of that shit ...oh yeah


----------



## skye

We love Argentina....we love those times....we love Olmedo.....we love the 1980s in Argentina,


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

Still in Denmark and still in the late 80s....

Denmark was a nice place back then.....

Bee Gees - You Win Again (1987)


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## Michelle420

skye said:


> Still in Denmark and still in the late 80s....
> 
> Denmark was a nice place back then.....
> 
> Bee Gees - You Win Again (1987)



They made so many good songs.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> skye said:
> 
> 
> 
> Still in Denmark and still in the late 80s....
> 
> Denmark was a nice place back then.....
> 
> Bee Gees - You Win Again (1987)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> They made so many good songs.
Click to expand...


yes, totally amazing,,,,,and those songs that  belong in the 1980s,,,,omg ....will never be forgotten ....never,,,,


----------



## Michelle420

Love this duet and lyrics too.


----------



## Michelle420




----------



## skye

wanna dance  wanna go back to the 80s,,,,and all that it implied????

oh yeah LOL


----------



## skye

what was more intense than the 80s?

hmmmmmmmmmmmm not much my friends....not much.,....ohhhh


----------



## Michelle420

Skye, you are worldly, classy and fabulous. I'm gonna pass out soon, Thanks for sharing this 80's night with me.

Marion you are fun to listen to music with 

Nite soon friends.


----------



## skye

drifter said:


> Skye, you are worldly, classy and fabulous. I'm gonna pass out soon, Thanks for sharing this 80's night with me.
> 
> Marion you are fun to listen to music with
> 
> Nite soon friends.




(((Thank you drifter)))


----------



## JOSweetHeart

I could listen to this late beautiful precious all day.




God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Be Mine (Tonight) - Grover Washington, Jr. featuring Grady Tate*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*A Penny For Your Thoughts - Tavares*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*One In A Million You - Larry Graham*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*When Doves Cry - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let's Go Crazy - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Dirty Mind - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Why You Wanna Treat Me So Bad? - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cool - Morris Day & The Time*


----------



## Tehon




----------



## Alan Stallion

*1999 - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Let's Pretend We're Married - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Controversy - Prince*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, there is just not enough out there of this late beautiful precious, I love him so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Little Red Corvette - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Raspberry Beret - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mountains - Prince*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Steppin' Out - Joe Jackson*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Captain Of Her Heart - Double*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Is It A Crime - Sade*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Cry Just A Little Bit - Shakin' Stevens*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Echo Beach - Martha and the Muffins*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Beatnik Beatch - Beatnik Beatch*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Breathless - Figures On A Beach*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Mr. Roboto - Styx*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*The Best Of Times - Styx*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hey Rocky! - Boris Badenough*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Slumberland - Dole*


----------



## Alan Stallion

*Hope Road -  Anne Clark*


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this song should've gone to radio.


God bless you always!!!

Holly

P.S. May the late beautiful precious leader of the song be with the Lord, I love him SO much!!!


----------



## JOSweetHeart

To me, this song from a 1989 released album should've gone all the way to #1 when it went to radio the following year, I love to hear my late beautiful precious Steve Sander sing it so much.


God bless you and his family always!!!

Holly


----------



## ChrisL




----------



## Marion Morrison

Do take heed to the beginning, Michael believed in God.

This is great for Halloween!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Do take heed to the beginning, Michael believed in God.
> 
> This is great for Halloween!



There are plenty of god threads where you can warn people about the eternal flames.  This is a music thread, so let's just stick to that, K?


----------



## ChrisL

This is what got me thinking of MJ.  They played this on the radio at work tonight.  Lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison

ChrisL said:


> Marion Morrison said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do take heed to the beginning, Michael believed in God.
> 
> This is great for Halloween!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> There are plenty of god threads where you can warn people about the eternal flames.  This is a music thread, so let's just stick to that, K?
Click to expand...


It's in the beginning of the video, and it's Halloween , whaddaya want? I'm about to go snarf the candy the kids didn't and drink a beer.


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Def Leppard, oh yeah!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

I heard this one at work tonight too.  They must have had the 80s station on.  Lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison




----------



## ChrisL

Lol!


----------



## Marion Morrison

Here's one a lot of people never heard.  I lub it!


----------



## ChrisL

Marion Morrison said:


> Here's one a lot of people never heard.  I lub it!



I love this one.  I think it was released in the 70s not the 80s though.


----------



## Natural Citizen




----------



## Michelle420




----------

